# New rig, Windows Index score: 5.4



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Built my new rig with a base score of 5.4, my question is everything scored 5.9 except for the CPU. I would have expected a little higher with this CPU. Is there anything I can do that will up this figure? I've tried the optimizer which gave .1 more, is there anything else I could try? 

FYI, the mobo does not allow for overclocking.


Here are the system specs:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0Ghz Dual Core
500 Watt PSU 
Kingston 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 PC2-6400 800
Western Digital 500 GB HDD 7200rpm
BFG Tech 8800GT OC 512MB
Vista Home Premium 64bit SP2


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

im running a e 8400 at 4 ghz and only get a 5.8 it seems inline with that


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Nothing to worry about as long as it performs for you


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks M8.

Actually, the system performs very very well. My first rig completed and I am overly satisfied with it's performance. I just need to benchmark the system now. 

I know there are several benchmark programs out there, which is the best to use?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think any system will get a really high score with that check from MS, I bet a state of the art system only gets a 5.9 maybe a 6.0. IMHO it's a gimmick from MS to get you to buy more stuff, the only thing that should matter is that your happy with the system you have.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine gets a 5.6, though the graphics card gets a 5.9. The highest I've ever heard of was 6.4.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I thought 5.9 was the highest score for everything?
I don't pay much attention to performance scores. I build/use PC's that do what I and my customers need.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The maximum is 7, I do believe.

I agree with Tyree; the "Windows Experience Score" is really a rather arbitrary and contrived number. You can't reduce the performance of a computer to a single number.


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

The highest Index rating is 5.9

Here is an article directly from Microsoft on this subject:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/get/experience-index.aspx

I guess a guideline is useful to some but useless to others. Like another user had said, if you are satisfied with your system then that is all that counts. :grin:


----------



## ewarrior38 (Oct 9, 2006)

My computer got a 7.1 on both processor and ram.


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

ewarrior38 said:


> My computer got a 7.1 on both processor and ram.


what are your system specs?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

After some searching, I found that the scores are 1 to 5.9 for Vista and "extended" to 7.9 for Windows 7. :4-dontkno


----------



## linv5800 (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe someone could shed some light on my scores windows 7 scores .


my processor - Intel Q6600 - 7.1
Memory is corsair - 7.1
PNY 7900gs Graphics - 5.9
PNY 7900 Gaming graphics - 5.4
Seagate 1.5 terabyte and 3 others, Hard Drive - 5.9

Also , maybe someone could suggest a really great video card for @ $150
im running an Antec 500w psu with a ip35 pro abit mobo .
Also , should i update to a newer processor ? 
thanks for all the help !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The scores are just numbers and have no real meaning because there is nothing to compare them to. Much like benchmarking.
Here's a list of GPU's for comparison.
Tier 1 - 5970
Tier 2 - 5870, GTX295, 4870x2
Tier 3 - 5850, GTX285, 4850x2, GTX280, 9800GX2
Tier 4 - GTX275, 4890, GTX270
Tier 5 - GTX260 216, 5770, 4870, 8800 Ultra, GTX260 192*
Tier 6 - 4850, GTS250, 9800GTX+, 4770, 9800GTX, 8800GTX**
Tier 7 - 8800GTS, 9800GT, 8800GT, 4830
Tier 8 - GT240 (GDDR5), 9600GT, 4670, GT240 (GDDR3), 9600GSO (rev1), 8800GS, 9600GSO (rev2)***
Tier 9 - 9500GT (GDDR3), 4650, GT220, 8600GTS, 9500GT (GDDR2), 8600GT


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

linv5800 said:


> Maybe someone could shed some light on my scores windows 7 scores .
> 
> 
> my processor - Intel Q6600 - 7.1
> ...


ATI HD5770 excellent card || low power use, 34 deg idle,:heartlove I'm sold on it







next upgrades will be 3gb quad core cpu and SSD :smooch:


----------



## invain (Jan 18, 2010)

Im hitting 7.9 on the MS Scale on my latest system using Windows 7 Ultimate, that's all maxed out. Though, sometimes im still experiencing latency/lagg ( not i-net lagg) on playing games such as Aion.

I guess it's just what blanchard there just said, it's only a few numbers trying to have you invest more money in your system.

Regards,
inVain


----------

